# Large DIY project



## Kc_read (Mar 8, 2012)

So over the last 2 or so weeks I've been working dilligently on an enclosure for my SWCP.
I didn't completely achieve what i wanted from it but i learnt a few things for future reference.
Heres a diary of the project to show people how easy it really can be.



First of all i located a nice branch on my parents gum tree  and cut the sucker down, when i got home with all my materials i put together the shell of the enclosure. Melamine screws and white sikaflex makes sure that this mother of an enclosure doesn't fall apart.




After days of nothing because I couldn't find any craftable foam I located some at a foam supplier and proceeded to cut careful shapes till I got a brainwave (rocks aren't beautifully crafted... DUH!) so with my trusty saw i made a completed mess and snapped of various pieces and played with them and some Liquid Nails.




After that all dried I started on the grout bought a 15kg bag and went nuts geting grout where ever I could get it 
Few coats later and i was ready to paint (I now wish i had taken more photos during this stage as it was really fun and i had no idea it would turn out how it did)
For people that don't think that can paint... Your wrong dry brushing can be dead easy... i ruushed it a bit but im happy with the finished product)







Finally after applying the pond sealer over the whole lot and letting it dry for 24 hours just to be safe this is the finished product 
I must admit I love it, now my gym has some life to it and Im blown away at what a few minutes of messing around with a paintbrush can do.
I STRONGLY suggest some people contemplating something like this do it because it was alot of fun and it was good to get back in touch with my artistic side.

Thanks so much to all the DIYers who took the time to place up their experiences online for everyone to see and learn from, especially those hardcore guys who are always here to help us noobs
Cheers Kasey


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Mar 8, 2012)

what part of the bush did you find those rocks  looks awesum!


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome job and thanks for taking the time to take pics to share. 
I'm glad you found the confidence to 'go for it' it's paid off, it's amazing what can be accomplished if you just try.


----------



## hurcorh (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice


----------



## tyson001 (Mar 8, 2012)

awesome job you've done there im sure your snake will have loads of fun climbing through the cracks.
BTW where do you find the styrofoam?


----------



## Gruni (Mar 8, 2012)

Pics with snake needed... 8)


----------



## Skitzmixer (Mar 10, 2012)

all i have to say is WOW! thats amazing! Im hoping to build my own enclosure for my bredli, if i can make something 1/4 as amazing as that i'll be happy! Great work!


----------



## Kc_read (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks guys really appreciate the compliments, been sick for the last few days so i could get back to the thread. The new residents just moved in and is enjoying the fact that there is so many places for him/her to hide, i even left his/her's favourite box but that's been disowned.
Here's a pic 



Feeding was the only way i could get her out from hiding


tyson001 said:


> awesome job you've done there im sure your snake will have loads of fun climbing through the cracks.
> BTW where do you find the styrofoam?


Try google foam sales, that is where i got it from, but thats a W.A seller, otherwise google things like polyurethane foam, blueboard, polyurethane boards etc.
It's really elusive for some reason, you could even try your local moel/hobby store


----------



## dneti (Mar 12, 2012)

i just take a visit to the back of my local electrical store (like harvel norman), always piles of foam lying around. They are just going to throw it out anyway


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 12, 2012)

Free foam is fine but the blue stuff is denser and stronger, and great for carving


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 12, 2012)

For those looking for large bits of polystyrene, go look in a housing estate. Rendered foam cladding is becoming increasingly popular in construction. It comes in 50, 75 or 100mm thick sheets, both medium and high density so its fairly tough (I barely leave a boot print in the 75mm medium-density stuff and i'm 85kg). Look in the site bins for offcuts and scraps (I found enough to do three fake rock walls in one site bin and still got heaps left over) but do not under any circumstances take full sheets as it'll be needed. Also, permission from the builder/site supervisor would be advised. If in doubt, leave it alone. Alternatively it can be purchased in 1200x2400 sheets from building suppliers for around sixty dollars a sheet.


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 12, 2012)

that looks awesome! I am gonna have to stop being lazy and build one for when my albino gets too big for what shes in


----------



## Kc_read (Mar 12, 2012)

in W.A it is a tad harder to get hold of the the stuff, there is only a few suppliers around since every house here is double brick and has no need for the insulation, the popular thing here is just your run of the mill pink bats and even tontine (whats in ur pillow) blue stuff is the best for sharp details thats why i went to so much effort to buy it...


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks fantastic, well done!


----------

